# Spidey?



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

This may or may not be the new Spidey suit. 
In the comics.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

If anyone involved with this production happens across here, my vote is for not.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's actually worse than the Superman pic you posted yesterday. Why does spidey need a new suit? What's wrong with the one he has? Ugh.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Good god... I thought the other one looked bad. Of course Spidy may go though a bunch of changes with everything thats been going on latly.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Absolutely no one likes any change ever made to Webheads costume. The idiots at Marvel should know this, but are deliberately obtuse. How else can you explain the horrendous "Ultimate" titles?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I liked the symbiote costume when he had that. That was the only costume change I liked and it was so short-lived.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I loved the black suit. He actually looked like ...a spider.
And, he wore that suit for longer than you think. Maybe not the actual symbiote suit, but he stiched together several cloth versions of it.
Uhm, during the current story line, Peter has joined the Avengers, and Tony Stark has been trying to get him to upgrade the suit. Notice whose colors this suit has...

Anyway, with all the changes going on in Peter's life, a costume change is the least of his worries. And, like I say, this is not the official final version.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, Sin, you don't dig the Ultimate line? 
Damn, as far as I'm concerned that's the best Spidey book being put out these days.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

RAXL said:


> And, Sin, you don't dig the Ultimate line?
> Damn, as far as I'm concerned that's the best Spidey book being put out these days.


**** the Ultimate line! Especially where the X-Men are concerned. Wolverine looks like some fruitcake from one of those untalented butt-boy groups like Good Charlotte. I wish Z would bring back the "bird finger" smilie.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, here it goes...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Interesting...I hear the unmistakable bass line of *Queen's,* _Another One Bites the Dust._


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Gag.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like the hope for a sympeote costume is thown out the window now...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, it's black.:ninja: 
It sucks, but it's black.:ninja: :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

claymud said:


> Looks like the hope for a sympeote costume is thown out the window now...


Venom ****ing sucks! Yeah, I said it. With Gwen Stacey being in the picture, maybe Topher Grace's skinny ass will be the Jackal. Raimi has already stated Venom wouldn't be in his movies, so here's hoping he sticks to his guns.

The suit looks black, I imagine, because the pix takes place at night in the rain. :googly:


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

The rumor I read is that this is what Web Head looks like WITH the symbiote.

Bleh.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Let's hope the rumor is just that. Too much stock is put into that dumb character.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Getting this thread back to the comic book Spidey, I gotta say, the new suit is kinda growing on me. Like a symbiote.
It can change its appearance, to look like any of Pete's other suits, or look like clothes (kinda like a cetain symbiote did....), and let's be honest; Spidey will need the armor as CIVIL WAR begins.

That being said, I don't expect this suit to last much longer than CIVIL WAR. 
Then , it's back to the classic red and blues.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I heard sometime back that it was leaked out that Topher Grace is indeed, Eddie Brock and will gain the symbiote. So much for Raimi not liking Venom.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow. 
So how cool is it that the NY POST thinks Peter outing himself as Spidey is real big news? :smoking: 

They're treating it like actual news.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw that. Same goes for Yahoo News. It's spattered on their front page as today's featured article.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

You gotta get in on this Civil War thing. 
It's ..


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So ,who's watched the trailer for Spidey 3?

The black suit appears to be a black goopey substance that flows over his red suit.:ninja: 

And, the new Green Goblin appears to look even more ridiculous than he did the first film.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

THERES A TRAILER!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

RAXL said:


> So ,who's watched the trailer for Spidey 3?
> 
> The black suit appears to be a black goopey substance that flows over his red suit.:ninja:
> 
> And, the new Green Goblin appears to look even more ridiculous than he did the first film.


Are you referring to the "fake trailer" that some fan strung together? I think you may be because I came across it a few months ago. I think that explains why the red suit is under the black one.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Z this is no fake trailer, compleat real dealage... and you know it has me excited. Although I have to say this movie could go either way I'm leaning towards it being a pretty good movie.

But is it just me or did it look like Toby's was a little Emoish?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Link?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Link?


http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/spider-man_3/


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

See, I thought toby just looked fat...and stupid, but that's just me, I guess.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

In February, Spider-Man will be going back into the black costume. There will be a reason for this and in the post "Civil War" world it will make sense. There are a number of details that we're still working out right now, but we do know this will be the "Back in Black" event, so in all three Spider-Man titles and elsewhere he'll be appearing in the black costume. That will take place February through June. In July, that's when we're teeing up our next event. 




That's a quote from Spidey editor Axel Alonso. 
YEAH! Spidey gets the black suit back!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I saw this today on Newsrama. I liked the black costume back after Secret Wars (until it turned out to be the crazy symboite alien). I think this is pretty cool. And a lot better than that Tony Stark getup.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Whilst I like the classic red and blue get-up...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, c'mon, we all know it's only a matter of time til the red and blues come back, hell, Quesada says it at one point in his interview, but I gotta say, I'm thrilled to have the black -n- white suit back. My favorite Spidey outfit. Symbiote or not.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Well, c'mon, we all know it's only a matter of time til the red and blues come back, hell, Quesada says it at one point in his interview, but I gotta say, I'm thrilled to have the black -n- white suit back. My favorite Spidey outfit. Symbiote or not.


Totally agree. Spidey looks really badass in the black and white symbiote suit. I was really bummed out when he ditched it back when Venom came around. Then again, if he never got rid of it, there wouldn't have been a Venom... or a Carnage. Hmmmm... no Carnage? That wouldn't have been such a bad thing, would it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Funny too how they just "happen" to be reintroducing the black number just in time for Spider Man 3 next summer? HMMMMMM. I think I might be on to something here.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Classic suit or the B n' W, Spider-Man is simply the greatest frickin' superhero of all-time.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And in Spidey 3 news, The Sandman killed Uncle Ben. 

Anybody watch the new trailer last night?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I saw Newsrama posted the link but I didn't catch it yet.

Seriously?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I saw it, it looked pretty good...'cept for that. I'm sorry but thats just stupid the whole reason it was a random guy was because of the lesson Spidy had to learn, not because a Supervillan did it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Just watched the new trailer and I am hopeful that it is a good film. I always dug the Sandman so I'm looking forward to the effects. Looks like the "GG 2/Hobgoblin" story won't be totally front and center, and that like many said the "Venom" development in the belltower will be the last 5 minutes to set up a possible Spidey 4. My ass will be in the seat opening day!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Been waiting for someone else to post the trailer link but, here goes. Check out the newest about the greatest superhero ever created:

http://www.ifilm.com/presents/spiderman3


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

ok-who thinks there is too many villians in spidey 3? How will they be able to do a good job at developing the plot, with venom, sandman and Hobgoblin? So far the Spidey films have rocked, I'd hate to see them screw this one up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I watched Spidey 2 on Thanksgiving night and they had really brief bumpers in and out of commercials. We got a better look at Harry's "Hobgoblin" outfit and more of what appears to be the ending with the creation of Venom.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

How did the Goblin costume look? Please tell me it was better than the Green Goblin's costume in the first movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> How did the Goblin costume look? Please tell me it was better than the Green Goblin's costume in the first movie.


In the really fast and extremely quick sequence, it appears to be much less bulky, almost as if he's wearing black clothes (it was fast and I was, well, full of holiday cheer, so...) or a very light-weight black version of the armor. The mask/helmet seemed to be very sleek and retracted almost a la Iron Man or something. I think I remember it being mostly black with a little bit of green and green eyes or something? It reminded me of Sand from the JSA a bit.....

I tried finding a picture on the web but didn't have any luck. Maybe someone else who saw this or other previews can pitch in here? Short answer - I thought it looked better than the GG, but there wasn't too much that struck me as Hobgoblin either....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Either Hobby or Green Meanie (I liked the Ted Raimi line from the first movie.  ) original masks would have worked for the movies. Imagine porous faces with evil eyes emitting pure venom and evil from feral orbs. The demon N'astirh gave Hobs a PERMANENT demonic visage. they would instill more fear with those mugs as opposed to a second rate Mardi Gras mask.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree. I would have preferred a Scarecrow-esque 'Batman Begins' mask for the Goblin as opposed to that friggin metal piece of crap. :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Check this out. Finale of the film, perhaps?

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i63/DonOfTheDead5/venomxe0ce9.gif


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone remember the Scorpion from the Spiderman comics? I've been hoping they'll put him in a movie.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

As many villains or their represents in this film, don't besurprised if he makes an appearance in the next one. I personally want to see Electro. If Harry isn't the actual Hobgoblin, then him too. Oh, and Jackal.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My fav Spiderman vilians are Mysterio (love that fishbowl) and the Lizard.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Since they screwed up the Goblin suit in the first one, I wonder how they would do Mysterio? I can't really see them using the fishbowl. If he rumors are to be believed then Bruce Campbell will make that particular cameo in this film.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe if they shot it in weird angles or something? I dunno. It was always weird to me as a kid. And I also thought it was cool that of all Spidey's villians, Mysterio didn't fit the "mad scientist" mold, really.........


----------

